# Cetraben emollient cream



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

I use Cetraben emollient cream as a moisturiser for dry skin. Is this safe to use in pregnancy?


Thanks


Tutu


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly fine to use


----------

